# Intarsia Turkey



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I ordered a intarsia pattern at Judy Gale Roberts Studio but got accidentally the wrong number. It,s a turkey If you are interested you may have it for free, only the shipping cost I would like to have reimbursed. Let me (with a PM) know if you are interested.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

I have always thought I would like to try intarsia. This turkey looks like it might be a bit tricky….......


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Brian you will get him Tomorrow I will bring him to the post office. I hope that's okay.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*That's very generous of you Dutchy..* I'm sure someone will take up the off with a huge THANK YOU…


----------



## Ged39 (Feb 27, 2016)

Dutchy,
That's a nice turkey - its a shame it was the wrong one.
Ged.


----------

